# R-454B Emerges As A Replacement For R-410A



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Article about what refrigerant will replace current USA refrigerants









R-454B Emerges As A Replacement For R-410A


The big debate in the HVACR industry right now is which refrigerant(s) will be chosen to replace R-410A in many types of comfort cooling equipment.




www.achrnews.com





Quote
R-454B Emerges As A Replacement For R-410A

This mildly flammable refrigerant has already been selected by one major OEM.

The big debate in the HVACR industry right now is which refrigerant(s) will be chosen to replace R-410A in many types of comfort cooling equipment. Countries around the globe are already phasing down HFCs, and various states in the U.S. are passing legislation that would also minimize the use of these high-GWP (Global Warming Potential) refrigerants. California has been the leader of this movement, proposing a GWP limit of 750 for all new stationary air conditioning systems (residential and commercial) starting Jan. 1, 2023.
Unquote

LOTS more detail ..


----------

